# dual purpose



## martino (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anyone else use theirs for work too?
Can't seem to get the photos right way up! Any hints?


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool. Always good to make the best use of something!


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 20, 2014)

*yes*

Mine works for a living


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 20, 2014)

*feel sick.*



martino said:


> Does anyone else use theirs for work too?
> Can't seem to get the photos right way up! Any hints?



Just spent 10mins trying to view your pictures but my screen has that rotation thingy so as fast as I turn the screen it spins the picture upside down again.I feel quite sick now. :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 20, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Just spent 10mins trying to view your pictures but my screen has that rotation thingy so as fast as I turn the screen it spins the picture upside down again.I feel quite sick now. :lol-049::lol-049:



You are doing it wrong,  you should stand the tablet up somewhere and then stand on your head - simples.:goodluck:


----------



## martino (Apr 20, 2014)

Tried that - turned them upside down in my photo gallery,and they still uploaded inverted.


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 20, 2014)

*doh*



martino said:


> Tried that - turned them upside down in my photo gallery,and they still uploaded inverted.



you need to turn them the right way up :shag:


----------



## martino (Apr 21, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> you need to turn them the right way up :shag:



Tried them both ways!!!!!


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 21, 2014)

turn your monitor 180 or move to australia ?:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
here are your pics sorted.so easy under linux.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 21, 2014)

thank you david,i can always count on a reaction from you thats why i posted,any chance of a few nice red onions.and im sure its windows for dummies,think i seen the book in easons.


----------



## Ste (Apr 21, 2014)

martino said:


> Does anyone else use theirs for work too?
> Can't seem to get the photos right way up! Any hints?



Yep I do!!! Off to another fair next weekend. 
Only downside has been finding insurance this year. For some reason they don't like 3.5 ton vans with beds in them now. Had to argue that its a commercial vehicle and has been adapted for use inline with the business. (Mines registered as a van, not m'home)


----------



## martino (Apr 21, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> turn your monitor 180 or move to australia ?:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> here are your pics sorted.so easy under linux.



Thanks trevskoda.Must try harder!


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 21, 2014)

hope your not wearing the beret.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 23, 2014)

Van looks great now it's not upside down!!!!


----------



## martino (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks,we like it.
We have been from the Algarve,to Switzerland, the Alps, Pyrenees ,Slovenia..... Northumberland..
It's really cozy in there,as I had it spray-foam insulated,by a firm that does narrowboats,before fitting the propex then boarding out.
We've had nights of -15 and below,parked at ski stations,and had to turn the heater off!.
We've also stealthed in Bruges, amongst other places,and I can always stop for a brew when I'm "working" (gardener)
We flirted with a motorhome for 6 months,but I couldn't get on with struggling up hills & parking.
In short,I love it!


----------



## antiqueman (May 30, 2014)

*It Deffo works*



antiqueman said:


> Mine works for a living



Found Photos


----------



## andyjanet (May 30, 2014)

Fantastic idea!! fit the van out upside down so you can use it as a van for work or turn the other way up for wild camping,


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 30, 2014)

i used my bedford compas drifter there's a piccy of it somewhere on here ,  as an every day driver when we had it . ,it did a little more to the gallon than the car and saving on two taxes and insurance saved loads of cash .and in many ways was handier than the car .


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 30, 2014)

I would have thought dual purpose was the main reason for owning a camper or similiar size van as well as they are easier to park up when visiting places when on your travels.
I have the use of my sons car when at home so only have my c class. Without the use of my sons car i would more than likely have gone for a camper size motorhome.


----------

